# wild bird set free



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Last week in the Pigeon side I mentioned that we had rescued a sparrow-like young bird from the mouth of a cat.I am happy to report that after he was treated and isolated for about a week, that all went well.We applied the life-saving techniques which we learned from Pigeon~Talk.We took a picture of "baby bird" which my 3 year old granson named from day one, and set him free.He flew excitedly to one of he trees above our porch where he stayed perched for over an hour and then left.He made an appearance today with his family to lunch on some seeds we set out daily.It was a happy ending.Or should I say a happy re-start to a life?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Nice beginning.
Thanks,
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You did an outstanding job! I'm sure that baby will remember you every day of it's life and be sure to visit and let you know he's OK thanks to you.


----------

